# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  نحوه برگرداندن همه policy ها به حالت اولیه

## elina

سلام 
من تو sql express یه اسکریپت اجرا کردم که اول همه ی policy هارو Drop می کرد و بعد دوباره Create می کردشون ، ولی سهوا دستورات create رو مارک کردم !!! حالا اصلا به دیتابیسم نمی تونم Login  کنم ، چه طور می تونم policyها رو  به حالت اولیش برگردونم ؟
ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه منو

----------

